
Google already working on Yahoo Messenger integration or has been for a while? - ajbatac
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/21/google-already-working-on-yahoo-messenger-integration-and-have-been-for-a-while/
======
socksandsandals
With ejabberd's (what they use for GTalk) cross-protocol modules
(specifically, YIM), this should be relatively straightforward work on GOOG's
part on the backend. I guess they must be really working hard to get the
frontend interaction and design right.

